# Cheapest way to use cell phones in Canada?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 23, 2008)

We have Sprint. I spoke with a Sprint store salesperson and they didn't know the rates but recommended a cheap prepaid phone for the week. Any suggestions appreciated as to cost, where to go for the prepaid option etc.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know if you noticed but there is a thread on the "travel info' forum about cell phone use in Canada.  There may be information useful to you.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I did see that, but it was also vague on getting the prepaid card, no mention of where to get it, here or in Canada. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure about B.C., but we can usually buy prepaid cards at gasoline stations and small corner stores. Have you thought about just getting a long distance calling card for a land line phone?  I find our phones in Canada fairly expensive. It might not be worthwhile for you unless you travel to Canada often.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a calling card, an old one from Costco. I should find out about adding Canada. Good idea.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## debraxh (Jun 24, 2008)

I replied on the other thread, and I use Sprint.  I called to ensure I had international roaming and verified the charge will be .59/min.  Don't know why they couldn't have told you that in the store.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, they seemed clueless in the store.
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2008)

We're in Whistler right now.  Our solution on cell phone use while in Canada........we're not using them.  I've had one call, and that was from the resort letting us know our room was ready (early) for check in.  Other than that, I've left my phone off.  I do check every so often to see if I've gotten any calls. We've been using the phone in the unit when we need to call out for reservations or information as those calls are free.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 26, 2008)

Sprint $2.99 per month to add a plan for Canada that drops the calls to .20 per minute. This is great news.
Liz


----------

